# Budget $1500-$2500? Which bike?



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I just sold my Cannondale Jekyll due to friends only riding roadbikes.

The bikes I am willing to purchase are:
Pinarello FP2/Rival-$2600

BMC SL01/Rival-$1700

Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4/Rival-$2500

Cannondale Six Carbon 5/105-$2200

Cervélo S1/Rival-$2500

Ridley Compact/Rival-$1500

I am torn, as I would like to keep it under $2000, but want something somewhat light, yet with a cool paint job. The Ridley paint bores me, but would it be better to go with a CAAD because its all Aluminum? The BMC would be very unique, as would the Pinarello...I would rather not upgrade anything for a year as I learn what I like about the bike I purchase. I do want comfort. I used to adore Cannondale bikes, but am starting to think they are common like Specialized, which I feel is the Wallmart of good bikes. Thoughts? I am 6ft 3in, and am going to measure myself soon for frame size needed, but have been told a 58-60cm will be the starting point.

I also hear the SuperSix may be coming down in price for some models, namely the one shipping with Rival components. 

I will be using the bike to commute the 15mi to and from work, but also to cruise with friends, and eventually try to make the half century and century near Santa Barbara CA.

EDIT: no decent shops around here to test ride these bikes.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cervelo S1. That bike is absolutely phenomenal. I haven't heard anyone complain about its quality to date.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Go test ride some bikes.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't test ride any. No decent bike shops around. It's all Giant, Specialized and Scott.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ghost234 said:


> Cervelo S1. That bike is absolutely phenomenal. I haven't heard anyone complain about its quality to date.


That's what I read, but haven't found much about long-term comfort. Road buzz? The geo is more toward racing correct?


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

All good bikes, but have you been fitted, your statement *about going to measure yourself* makes me think you haven't. Have you ridden any of the bikes?

Comparing Cannondale and Specialized to Walmart bikes is truly a misstatement, unless Walmart sells really good bikes (I don't shop there).

You have picked 6 great bikes, but get a proper fit from a bike shop, test ride all of them you are considering, read all the reviews on RBR, ask a few questions, determine if you want the aluminum frame or pay more for the carbon frame; narrow your choice, compare apples to apples by doing a side by side comparison of the componants, narrow the choice down to 2 or 3, test ride them again, see which one talks to you, then buy it.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Like I said, I can not test ride any of them, and no, I have not been fitted yet. I have test rode a Giant Defy Advanced in 58 and 60, but I am not interested in that brand. 

I did not say Specialized was a Walmart bike, but just making the analogy that they seem to be sold everywhere in mass quantities. Cannondale is starting to seem like that as well, just another mass produced bike. I truly wish at the least they were made in the USA again at the very least. Unfortunately I am still a sucker for their designs and name.

I just really wish I could test ride some of these. I have called shops 2 hours away that sell some of the above brands in the OP, but none have any that big. Mostly in the low 50s :-(


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rezenclowd3 said:


> *Can't test ride any.*


Then throw your list away and start over. Seriously.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, and do what? Start with what is sold locally? No thanks. I refuse to buy stuff I am not interested in. I am sure there are many people out there that do not have decent LBS's, that have bought something not sold locally. I know your advice is wise, its generally accepted in the car racing world that I am so very attached to, but I have never had a problem stepping outside of my Local (insert hobby/sport) Shop.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I picked up a lightly used '09 Synapse Carbon 3 (Ultegra / Dura Ace) for $1860, when it retailed the year before for $3200. The bike was in great shape, no issues. Since I don't race....my goals are athletic training and health....I'm sure my neck and back appreciate the relaxed geometry that the taller head tube provides. The all-carbon frame is smooth, comfortable, and fast enough.


**


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rezenclowd3 said:


> Ok, and do what? *Start with what is sold locally?* No thanks. I refuse to buy stuff I am not interested in.


Depending on your location, that's probably not your only option. If you're willing to make a drive, there are probably more choices available to you. Considering how long you'll have the bike and for the kind of money you're looking to spend, IMO it's worth the effort. 

Your alternative is to buy a bike that you've only see pics of, with no clue how it'll fit/ feel, ride or handle.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very true. Just realized my post back to you seemed so very sarcastic. Was not meant to be. You are right, I might need to make a 2-3hr drive just to test something. At least CC has a no questions asked return policy, so I could try another...or 2..or 3 hehe. I just wish more shops had something in the large-very large category. I am a 6' 3" long legged, long armed monkey man...with wide shoulders. At least I am not too much overweight at 180 lbs.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I would think there would be many, many bike shops between Santa Barbara and L.A., no?  

**


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Why not Scotts? They have nice bikes and aren't common, atleast around here. THose Addicts are light and really stiff. but out of the list I would get one of the Italian ones but then I would want Campys on it, so I would buy the Ridley and since you have another grand left over buy a few add ons.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rezenclowd3 said:


> Very true. Just realized my post back to you seemed so very sarcastic. Was not meant to be. You are right, I might need to make a 2-3hr drive just to test something. At least CC has a no questions asked return policy, so I could try another...or 2..or 3 hehe. I just wish more shops had something in the large-very large category. I am a 6' 3" long legged, long armed monkey man...with wide shoulders. At least I am not too much overweight at 180 lbs.


Based on my experiences, test rides are invaluable in helping us determine personal preferences and from there, narrow our choices.

If you do go the CC route, remember that you have to pay return shipping, so using that method to test ride bikes can get expensive fast. So I'd suggest first getting a fitting from an experienced fitter. After working with you, they'll be able to tell you the geo that would work best. At least that way you'll make an _educated_ guess before ordering online. And that same fitter can then assist in tweaking fit on the new bike.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

just another option, i got my 2010 Look 566 Rival for $2400 flat. I was also eyeing the cannondale synapse carbon 4 for $2050 otd.

both very good bikes, but the look gets much more attention and i love it.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> I would think there would be many, many bike shops between Santa Barbara and L.A., no?
> 
> **


I'm actually in Solvang, 35mi from SB. There are a lot of shops from SB to LA yes, however I have spent quite a bit of time calling only to find out rarely does someone have something large, especially in something I like. I'll probably get fitted locally at the small Specialized shop as recommended.

Till then, ciao. Then I can provide more info on what geo I will need.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rezenclowd3 said:


> I'm actually in Solvang, 35mi from SB. There are a lot of shops from SB to LA yes, however I have spent quite a bit of time calling only to find out rarely does someone have something large, especially in something I like. *I'll probably get fitted locally at the small Specialized shop *as recommended.
> 
> Till then, ciao. *Then I can provide more info on what geo I will need*.


Just a thought... bring the geo charts of any bikes of interest with you to the fitting. They may help the fitter decide which test bike(s) to use. At the very least, they'll serve as a guide.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yup, good idea. I did do that at the Giant dealer, and they blew me off since I wasn't going to be buying from them.


----------



## sjd78 (Sep 9, 2010)

Have you tried Action Sports in Bakersfield? They are only a couple hours away and carry a few of the brands you listed. (661) 833-4000 ask for Kerry, he is the owner or Sam he is the manager. Both are great guys to deal with!


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Bako? Much too far away right now (3hrs) The LA area would be better as I have friends in the area that I could spend some time with. Still, I will call. Might as well research my investment as much as possible eh? Thanks.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

About the Carbon vs Aluminum for me. Not sure. I like the idea of carbon, because its the hot ticket right now, it IS light, but just like any other material, only good when done right. The carbon plus alum frames like a system six, or the '09 BMC from CC does worry me abit, because we all know they flex differently, and over time the joints between the materials may or may not hold up (but after how long?) 

The other: durability. Metal will usually just dent or bend in a minor accident (say loading the bike into the trunk) whereas carbon fractures. So yes, at a loss here, but which pro's and con's should I worry about? I do know, I am spending enough that should I break the frame, it will be quite a while till I can replace it. My thoughts right now? Leaning toward an aluminum frame, UNLESS I can get a steel custom frame and gruppo for about the same price as the OP. I do not currently know decent steel mfgs except for Colnago and De Rosa, both I believe are out of my budget?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think you're exactly right in your assessment of frame materials. Mixed materials like CF/ alu have had bonding issues in the past, and CF fails differently than alu/ steel. But IME it's also more durable than many people think, taking a stronger impact to fracture it where a steel or alu bike would likley bend, but these are generalizations.

Generally speaking, alu is a good material for entry level bikes and racing. It's light, stiff and cheap. Steel is better for those longer rides/ touring bikes, because of its edge in ride quality/ durability, and the slight disadvantage in weight isn't as important. CF has some of the advantages of both, with the disadvantage of initial cost and repair. 

Given your height, your desire for something different and the fact that this is your first road bike (thus the need for a fitting to determine sizing requirements), custom steel may be a good option for you. Probably the most reasonably priced would be Curtlo, but his wait time can be long (8 months). Gunnar's are a little more, but wait time is only about 4 weeks.

If after your fitting you found that some stock (off the shelf) frame sizes met your needs, that would expedite the process and lower the costs some.There are some reasonably priced titanium frames, again assuming you can work with off the shelf sizing. 

The advantage to going this route is that you build the bike to your specs, the disadvantage is it's almost always more expensive than buying a complete bike. And speaking of expense, an argument could be made that this being your first road bike, it may be wise to stay at the lower end of your price range, until you're ridden a couple of years and sorted out your preferences.

All food for thought, but pinning down sizing requirements should be the first order of business.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Great price range, and you will find some great bikes.

1. Start by using Competitive Cyclists fit guide, measure yourself meticulously and at least know what size bike you need.

2. Determine what type of riding you will be doing. 

3. How flexible are you? Can you bend at the waist without bending your knees and touch the ground, with your palms? with your fingertips? or can you barely reach mid calf?

I think these three questions will narrow down your selection, because though they are all in the same price range, they are wildly different bikes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lou3000 said:


> Great price range, and you will find some great bikes.
> 
> 1. Start by using Competitive Cyclists fit guide, measure yourself meticulously and at least know what size bike you need.
> 
> ...


+1 on numbers 2 and 3 (and your closing statement) - defining intended use(s) and assessing fitness/ flexibility will help the OP with this decision, but I disagree that the online fit calculators will serve him well, no matter how meticulous he measures. 

IME the _best_ they do is provide a _range_ that a rider can then choose from. Any competent fitter can come closer in a short visit to a reputable LBS, with the added advantage of seeing the rider on the bike (working one on one with them), and assessing/ reassessing their position/ pedaling style with each adjustment to fit. Also, when working online, the rider _might_ get sizing right, but is left on their own to tweak fit. Without the knowledge of _how_ to correct any fit issues, they're apt to guess wrong causing others.

That given, IMO/E it's far better to work with a knowledgeable fitter.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh I 100% agree. I consider myself a very knowledgeable cyclist and an average wrench. But I still get fitted by a pro at my LBS. It is just almost impossible to correct issues completely on feel. HOWEVER, the OP doesn't seem to want to ever darken the door of his LBS. So, best case scenario, he uses an online fit guide, at least gets the right size, and he can try and figure out issues with his fit once he gets the bike. 

I see that a lot of new cyclist don't see the point in getting fit (heck, a lot don't realize that bikes even come in different sizes), but If he has the right bike with a geometry to at least satisfy what he wants in a bike, the rest can usually be worked out with a fitter adjusting the contact points.

Without knowing anything other than the fact that you are a beginner coming from a MTB background, I say get the Synapse. I think Trek has stated that their H2 geometry fits the widest range of people (and they sell to a lot of people), and the Synapse is almost the exact same fit. It is a versatile, comfortable geometry that could be both a century and race bike. I would hesitate to recommend any of the others because they are all much more aggressive (with maybe the BMC being a bit of a middle ground).


----------



## sjd78 (Sep 9, 2010)

rezenclowd3 said:


> Bako? Much too far away right now (3hrs) The LA area would be better as I have friends in the area that I could spend some time with. Still, I will call. Might as well research my investment as much as possible eh? Thanks.


It is deffinately worth a call. There is not many bike shops like this one. It's huge with a standing inventory of over a thousand bikes!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not getting the impression that the OP isn't open to an LBS fitting, but he can speak for himself.

Regarding the online 'fit' calculators and 'getting sizing right', that's partly my point. They get you in a _range_ (sometimes between sizes) so depending on whether the cyclist goes up or down in size and the make/ model of the bike they choose, they may or may not be able to get fit dialed in. The closer you get to meeting sizing requirements 'out of the box' (so to speak), the better final fit is apt to be.

BTW, I like your signature. I can relate.


----------



## Vet145 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you thought about going north? Try here http://www.artscyclery.com/ Really nice shop and only 40 minutes north. Call to see what they have for size.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have to laugh at what someone at my LBS said today when I went in to get fitted/measured:

Them-"What size shirt do you wear?"
Me- "Large."
Them-"In all brands?"
Me- "Pretty much....why?"
Them-"Then you most likely need a size large or extra large frame."

Ohhhhhkaaaay then....

My LBS only stocks Specialized in shop. You now see why I did not want to darken their door with my figure and why I view Specialized as the wallmart of decent road bikes? I figure even a newb roadie like me would be embarrassed by going in and learning from them....

Off to Santa Barbara this weekend to get fitted somewhere else.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Vet145 said:


> Have you thought about going north? Try here http://www.artscyclery.com/ Really nice shop and only 40 minutes north. Call to see what they have for size.


Actually about 2-2.5 hrs for me....But I do plan on going there as well. Cycling in SLO would be awesome.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rezenclowd3 said:


> I have to laugh at what someone at my LBS said today when I went in to get fitted/measured:
> 
> Them-"What size shirt do you wear?"
> Me- "Large."
> ...


The person you conversed with shouldn't work in a bike shop. Well, not in any capacity associated with bikes, that is.  

But (if I followed you correctly) that doesn't make Specialized bikes bad. They just don't offer you the level of exclusivity you seem to seek. 

And speaking of exclusivity, as I recall you had a BMC on your lst. You may want to check out the thread in bikes, forks about that same model purchased from CC. Sometimes 'exclusive' doesn't mean good or bad, it just means _different_.

Good luck with your fitting. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

rezenclowd3 said:


> I have to laugh at what someone at my LBS said today when I went in to get fitted/measured:
> 
> Them-"What size shirt do you wear?"
> Me- "Large."
> ...


you need to stop going to that lbs. and if u do in there again, you need to tell the manager of that salesman's idiocy. stop going there!

and i kinda agree that spec's are the walmart bikes of the boutique brand bikes.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

To PJ352:
Oh, I know Specialized is not bad. I just have had disappointing experiences in every shop that sells them.

Yup, just about ready to drop the BMC SL01 from the list. I read about too many bonding problems.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

rezenclowd3 said:


> To PJ352:
> Oh, I know Specialized is not bad. I just have had disappointing experiences in every shop that sells them.
> 
> Yup, just about ready to drop the BMC SL01 from the list. I read about too many bonding problems.


i agree, did u test ride the synapse carbon yet? great bike...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rezenclowd3 said:


> To PJ352:
> Oh, I know Specialized is not bad. I just have had disappointing experiences in every shop that sells them.


I'm not pushing you to buy Specialized, because it might not be the right bike for you, but in an effort to make a parallel (of sorts), when I was shopping for a Honda Civic the first dealer I went to left a bad impression. That didn't make me not want the car, it made me not want to deal with that dealer. 

If you find a bike that fits like a glove and rides/ handles the way you like, don't discard it as an option because the shop or employees are off putting. Find another shop that better suites you that sells the brand. As has been mentioned in the past here, we shop for shops along with shopping for bikes.


----------



## Vet145 (Aug 31, 2010)

rezenclowd3 said:


> Actually about 2-2.5 hrs for me....But I do plan on going there as well. Cycling in SLO would be awesome.


Are you not in Solvang? Slo is 45-50 minutes from solvang, unless you are riding there of course....


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oops, a little over an hour. For some reason was thinking the LA distance again....and yes, I am in Solvang. As you can tell, I do not leave town much, only to race my Audi and race my RC cars really ;-) The only reason I head in the SLO direction is to go snowboarding with the family.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

rezenclowd3 said:


> I have to laugh at what someone at my LBS said today when I went in to get fitted/measured:
> 
> Them-"What size shirt do you wear?"
> Me- "Large."
> ...


That was funny. I did an impromptu test ride at one shop, actually liked the bike so I came back and asked about fitting. The person in the shop said, "well didn't that bike fit you pretty well."


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, when I bought my first bike the guy had me swing my leg over, saw the standover height was decent, and said "the fit looks good". Of course, I was ignorant enough to say, "Okay" and bought the bike. That's how a 5'9" guy ends up on a 58cm frame


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yup, standover height is what they had me try at Open Air bikes in SB when they sold Cannondale months ago. They had me pull the bike up to my crotch to see if I had about 1cm or less of clearance.....

Talking to people, they still are no better. Boo.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

its probably because the bike shops dont have the time to semi-fit every customer who walks in into the perfect bike. do u know how long that would take?


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

This is how I bought my first bike. It was 60cm S-Works (I'm 6'1 1/2) and I begrudgingly rode it for 10 years. Just got a 58cm.

The thing is, we all ***** about fit, but really, fit just means that you will be comfortable on a bike. But if you can reach the pedals and don't mind being miserable, what the hell, use stand over height as your guide.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

cc = nice high end. +1 on cervelo quality, i think the pinarello is nice too, sweet footprint. 

dont know i wouldnt (wont) look hard at specialized tarmac (comp)...very nice bike,smooth like silk, felt's f4 is no joke either.

all things equal, for me probably tarmac, also have heard zero complaints, and the quality is definitely all there


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Found a good bike shop in SB. Fastrakbicycles.com is their webpage.

The shop was busting, and the employees very fun to talk to, yet very informative. I went to 2 other shops before I stopped there, and spend a good 2 hrs in there, much of that actually riding bikes back to back. I tried 3 which came highly recommended at the $2k level. They said they usually carry some sizes that I would need, but were low on that inventory.

08? 09? Giant TCR C1
'10 Giant Defy Advanced 3
'11 Trek 4.5 Madone

All were carbon, the 2 Giants felt the most road compliant? Felt softer I guess, easier on the bum. I honestly like them equally. They quickly fitted me for the 3 bikes, mainly just seat hight, and showed me with a digicam that I was riding like the hunchback of Norte Dame. So they helped me with my riding stance first. Then off onto the road back to back to back, and then back again between the 3. I honestly feel I could be comfortable in all 3, but the Trek came in blue ;-) Just joking, but it really did come in blue 

The 2 newest had 105 components, with the Trek having the newest with the hidden cabling for the brakes. The older Giant had full Ultegra. I want to go back maybe tomorrow or the week after next (would go next week but am racing my Audi) and try the 3 again, along with some other brands. They also carry Look, Cervlo, Pinarello, Scott, and a few more that I did not know. He steered me away from the S1, then again they did not have one in my size, but I REALLY do want to try one out.

Update till next time....
(I felt like a kid buying his first car, but with a somewhat sore bum hehe)


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

BTW they were all 60cm models. BB to seat was 77cm. They said I should try some larger models as well, as they confirmed I have long monkey arms as well ;-)


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool.....I'd say keep researching and trying them out, especially since the shop is being helpful. I think the more you ride them, even going back to the same ones over and over, you will start to notice which one speaks to you.


P.S. Blue tends to evoke wimpiness, as in the Bruins  

**


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think of it as former glory, like the F1 Williams team ;-)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty good shop. I agree that you should go back and ride those bikes (along with some others) focusing on fit/ feel, ride and handling and based on your preferences, whittle your choices.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

You have come a long way since your first post. Sounds like it is a fantastic shop with great bikes. They have a great website. Keep test riding those bikes that interest you. Trust me, the bike will speak to you.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Went back today to try the 3 bikes in post 45 again, as well as drool over the new Audi A4s again like I do every time I visit SB.

I feel the '11 Trek 4.5 to be the most suitable. It's a little harder on the bum, but I think that is saddle/stem combo. Still, I have not decided that will be my purchase as I will be traveling in the coming weeks to shops that carry more brands/bikes in my sizes. I really do want to try some Cannondales out at the very least.

When I get a bike, for the time being I am going to use my Shimano SPD shoes that I bought for my MTB. They look like skater shoes essentially, which I bought to be comfortable as I walk into work, and change out of once I have to run around like a madman. I need to look into other cleats for them. I do have a very odd foot. Flat feet, bad knees, and toes that point inward due to my foot skeletal structure collapsing, and I walk with a slight duck foot, and my left leg is a touch shorter. I do know that my duck foot walk does cause problems on a bike as my heels tend to smack the frame. Thoughts on a remedy besides the surgery I should have had?


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

rezenclowd3 said:


> Went back today to try the 3 bikes in post 45 . I do have a very odd foot. Flat feet, bad knees, and toes that point inward due to my foot skeletal structure collapsing, and I walk with a slight duck foot, and my left leg is a touch shorter. I do know that my duck foot walk does cause problems on a bike as my heels tend to smack the frame. Thoughts on a remedy besides the surgery I should have had?


Another advantage of getting a good fitting. The fitter can adjust the pedals for you to compensate for your very odd foot (you said it, I didn't). I have speedplays and you can get longer spindles and that, along woitht he float, should prevent your left heel from smacking the frame.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tommy Walker said:


> Another advantage of getting a good fitting. The fitter can adjust the pedals for you to compensate for your very odd foot (you said it, I didn't). I have speedplays and *you can get longer spindles *and that, along woitht he float, should prevent your left heel from smacking the frame.


Gotta be careful of that because it changes the Q factor and given the OP's physical issues, that may not be what he needs.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_Factor_(Bicycles)

To the OP:
With the knee/ foot problems you've described, I strongly suggest you set some funds aside for a pro fit. There are several highly regarded fit systems available so you may want to discuss this with some of the LBS's as you make your rounds and test ride more bikes. Just be sure that they offer _pro_ fits, because not all do. And when you find the ones that do offer it, explain your physical ailments and ask for an overview of what your fit would entail (along with the cost). Be prepared to hear a number between $150-$300.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yup, I looked into that, and am comfortable with that price range. With you guys saying I will need a pro fit, that has always been a question at these shops. Now which shops I feel actually know what a pro fit is, presents another conundrum.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rezenclowd3 said:


> Yup, I looked into that, and am comfortable with that price range. With you guys saying I will need a pro fit, that has always been a question at these shops. Now which shops I feel actually know what a pro fit is, presents another conundrum.


I'll offer that Specialized BG FIT system has gotten some good press here on RBR. Several members have posted positive experiences, so you may want to look into which Spec shops offer it. The fitter would need to be certified, so that solves part of your conundrum (_if_ you can get by the fact that you'd have to set foot inside a Specialized shop.  

At the bottom of this link you find *Additional Resources*. Under that are dealers, the BG FIT website, etc.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCGlobalPages.jsp?pageName=BGFIT&menuItemId=11504

This is but one option, and does simplify finding a shop offering a pro fit, but there are many reputable shops with experienced fitters using proven fit systems.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

giant t with full ultegra sounds like big bang for the buck 

if the frame fits and you like the look....

look bikes are nice too. sounds like you found a great shop with inventory at the end of season. good budget, right time, right place. the 08, 09, an 010 look 5 series is meant to be really really nice...good luck


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

It does sound like a pretty damn decent deal. HOWEVER, I would rather go with the SRAM Rival gruppo. I really do not like shifting with the brake levers on the Shimanos. That and I really wish there were reverse (high normal) rear derailleurs as that is what I loved on my MTB for climbing. 

I want to try some LOOKs, but the shops that carry them have yet to have a frame that fits me. Off to SLO today most likely to Arts as recommended. They have the Cervelo S1 in 61cm and a couple Cannondales.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Tried a 61cm Cervelo S1/Full Ultegra, 09 60cm Cannondale Carbon Synapse w/Full Ultegra, and a 61cm Specialized Allez/ SRAM Apex. They only had the Roubaix in 58 which is uncomfortable.

I really was most comfortable on the Cervelo S1, INCLUDING the bikes I had tried at Fastrack in post 45

My back was VERY comfortable, I felt stable, yet aggressive if I wanted it to be. I was also most comfortable over the other bikes in the drops. So far its the winner. If it is to be, the SB shop closest to me does sell the S1, which is a huge bonus having an LBS.

The Cannondale Synapse while feeling a touch easier on the bum over rougher road (and on all bikes I tried to hit every bump or broken asphalt patch that I could) was not comfortable on my back or shoulders, same with the Specialized, however the Specialized was more comfortable than the 'Dale.

I find it quite interesting the S1 feels so good, as I was lead to believe it would not over forum chatter. They were out of CAAD9s, Supersix and Six to try unfortunately :-( I hope to try the Pinarello FP2, but most likely will not have the chance. Debating traveling to Thousand Oaks area to try the Supersix or Six out.

I really felt I could ride all day on the S1. I kept going back to back with the other 2 today, and ended up just staying out with the Cervélo for fun. I REALLY wanted to slap the cash down today, but alas, I always keep my $$ in the car away from my grubby paws when doing this sort of thing.

Fun fun fun...


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

ALSO, I was quite happy with the Ultegra gruppo equipped on today's bikes. Smooth, quite precise, and not near as sloppy in the brake side to side play as the 105s. Did not like the SRAM Apex, then again I would probably still prefer Double tap Rival or better to the Ultegras.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You don't say whether or not the LBS(s) took some time to fit you to each bike prior to test rides, but judging from your impressions I suspect fit was slightly better on the S1. With some tweaking, it's possible the C'dale and Specialized would be close in comfort, but I'm speculating.

IMO you should make the trek to the LBS's carrying the other bikes of interest. I know it take some time (that might be hard to find) and effort, but in the long run I think it's worth it to do so.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, this LBS (Arts in SLO) only set my seat height. However I did check myself in my tinted car windows that I was over the crank as I thought I should be. All were the same it seemed.....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rezenclowd3 said:


> Unfortunately, this LBS (Arts in SLO) only set my seat height. However I did check myself in my tinted car windows that I was over the crank as I thought I should be. All were the same it seemed.....


Understand, but what I'm saying is that (for whatever reason) the Cervelo may have been set up to better suite you, whereas the others would take some tweaking. 

IMO the LBS should've taken more care in setting you up on that and the other bikes. Minor adjustments can sometimes make big differences, and I think many times riders (without realizing it) settle on a given bike because it fit better than the rest. Nothing wrong with that (or the Cervelo, for that matter), just making an observation.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I understand, however if they don't do that when I am testing bikes, should I trust them to set me up properly? IMO I doubt it...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rezenclowd3 said:


> I understand, however if they don't do that when I am testing bikes, should I trust them to set me up properly? IMO I doubt it...


I agree, but if you're serious about the Cervelo give the LBS the benefit of the doubt and ask them to describe the fit they include with bike purchases.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

cervelo is sweeeeet

how much?


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I know. In photos, I thought the paint was boring. Looking at it, I really dig it. On top of that, the ride was just fun, and very comfortable. $2200 as Cervélo suggests on their website. Full Ultegra but cheap/ heavy wheels.

Not going to rush the purchase...want to so very bad, but the LBS I like is talking to the BS with the Cervélo and seeing if they can work something out so that I can have the purchase from the LBS I like.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

rezenclowd3 said:


> I know. In photos, I thought the paint was boring. Looking at it, I really dig it. On top of that, the ride was just fun, and very comfortable. $2200 as Cervélo suggests on their website. Full Ultegra but cheap/ heavy wheels.
> 
> Not going to rush the purchase...want to so very bad, but the LBS I like is talking to the BS with the Cervélo and seeing if they can work something out so that I can have the purchase from the LBS I like.


It should be discounted 10% next week. See if they will trade up the wheels, my RS came with Shimano RS-10's and they were crappy; I thought this year they changed to Fulcrum 7's. I was able to upgrade to Ultegra 6600's and I now sport some Shimano RS 80's which are fantastic with 25 tires on them.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

If you have the chance to test ride a BMC SL01 Id give it a try. I picked one up as a second bike recently and Im very impressed with the handling and road feel.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

rezenclowd3 said:


> Like I said, I can not test ride any of them, and no, I have not been fitted yet. I have test rode a Giant Defy Advanced in 58 and 60, but I am not interested in that brand.
> 
> I did not say Specialized was a Walmart bike, but just making the analogy that they seem to be sold everywhere in mass quantities. Cannondale is starting to seem like that as well, just another mass produced bike. I truly wish at the least they were made in the USA again at the very least. Unfortunately I am still a sucker for their designs and name.
> 
> I just really wish I could test ride some of these. I have called shops 2 hours away that sell some of the above brands in the OP, but none have any that big. Mostly in the low 50s :-(


If you hurry, you can still pick up a 2010 CAAD9 with Made in USA on it. The 2011 CAAD10's aren't.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have yet to try a CAAD... Thanks for the advice though. More and more my heart yearns for the S1...this is bad, so very bad. ;-)


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just put $1k down on the 2010 61cm Cervélo S1 w/ Ultegra. Will pick up in 1-2 weeks when I have time to drive to SLO again. Stopped by another bike shop today (cheapest they had was $5k....), and they confirmed the S1 to be a good choice with my body lengths, and were in agreement that the Cervélo would be a good choice. They owner was hardcore though, he recommended I wait till I can drop a min of $4k hehe. If I race for money....sure. I have other monetary priorities as do most in the world. Racing my '96 Audi A4 in Autocross yesterday showed me that as well again. My $5k A4 vs a Ferarri F430, Porshces, Miatas etc. Money does not buy experience, but it can help oh so very much. Still I put the whoop ass down and had many think my car was not stock.

I did not order from Fastrack, but from Arts in San Luis Obispo, because they have it and owning a Cervelo under $3k in the very near future may not be a possibility. I mentioned that I heard rumors that prices were dropping 10% as Tommy Walker above has said, and they agreed to let me have it for $1995.... I think I will get fitted/setup by 1 of 2 places that I really trust. So the money saved will not go into equipment at this point. As I am just going to loosen up first riding short stints, I am going to keep going in my MTB shorts and shirt, which is quite acceptable to work in as well should I need. 

Looking forward to the full purchase update after a ride.

Crit racing is racing around several blocks for X number of laps correct? I will need to look into something of that nature, as I am only competitive when time and distance measurements are combined.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike! When you get if, pics are always appreciated. 

Regarding crits, you have the idea, but here's a little more info on the topic:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criterium


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

A quick question: I know that complete bikes get the deals with gruppos and what not, but is it ok to ask to switch the component gruppo? I am ok with Ultegra, but would much prefer a Rival or Force setup....and am willing to pay. Thoughts? I have already as stated above put $1k down for the bike...


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

rezenclowd3 said:


> A quick question: I know that complete bikes get the deals with gruppos and what not, but is it ok to ask to switch the component gruppo? I am ok with Ultegra, but would much prefer a Rival or Force setup....and am willing to pay. Thoughts? I have already as stated above put $1k down for the bike...


Cervelo has a Force setup for the S1, it is $500 more; yes it is OK to ask. Be prepared to change the saddle as well. Your shop will let you trade in the saddle and give you about $30 credit. The Ultegra version comes with the San Marco Ponza, the Force version comes with the Fizik Pave. Not sure about the Pave, but you definately want to ditch the Ponza. It's hard to tell you what saddle to get, but I suggest getting your seat bones measured so at least you get the right size. The advantage of doing it now is you get the trade in value, plus you will probably get 10% off anything you buy when you pick up the bike, so it's kind of like getting a $100 saddle for $60.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tommy pretty well covers it. The only thing I'll add is that considering Rival competes with 105, I wouldn't swap out the Ultegra for it. Force maybe, but YMMV.

The only glitch I see in asking the LBS to swap groups is that time is money, so unless they're willing to eat the labor costs, you'll be paying for changes you request. If there's a Force option offered, that may be the cheaper way to go...* if *the LBS is willing to bargain on the ordered bike like they were the one in stock.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yup, I know there was a Force option, but they do not have it, and I could not find somewhat local shop that had the SRAM setup. I was bummed. Like I said, I would be fully happy with the Ultegra though, just happier with SRAM. 

I expect to try out seats when I go to pick it up like Tommy says.

I did notice that it comes with some VERY cheap wheels, but will probably wait till I can really drop the dough (and feel the change) for a $1k-$1.5K wheel setup.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

rezenclowd3 said:


> I did notice that it comes with some VERY cheap wheels, but will probably wait till I can really drop the dough (and feel the change) for a $1k-$1.5K wheel setup.


The come with the Shimano 500's, which at least they are slightly better than the RS10's which the RS, R3 and the S1 came with last year. Too bad they don't come with the Fulcrum Racing 5's, like some of the other models come with.

There really are a lot of great choices of wheels that are less than $1K, so there is no need to really drop some dough. When I purchased my RS, I have to say my shop did me right, after a month I did not like the Shimano RS10's, so they gave me $300 credit towards a set of Ultegra 6600's, which were reduced by $100 because the 6700's were coming out. This summer I put on some Shimano RS80's which I picked up off of ebay for $400, put some 25's on them and it is the perfect setup for me. Now I have two wheelsets and only paid $640 total.

By the way, the Cervelo website announced that all R3's are discounted at your local shop; so you did pretty well because it wasn't an across the board announcement like last year at the start of Interbike.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

sram rival over ultegra? huh? 

force or red ok, if you prefer force over ultegra you should be able to do it for about the same money on cervelo. but red is gonna cost very large, especially if you are buying from a local retailer, its gonna be a lot more, red is like one of the two or three best groupsets on the planet...


2000 for the ultegra s1 with ultegra 6700? man that is a good deal. i would keep the ultegra and drop a good part of the other thousand on a good set of wheels. that's the thing at that price you will need new wheels, sell the stock and get new whatevers..but in general, no, i agree, there is nothing wrong with upgrading or swapping out groupsets, mostly its in the budget


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I just called the shop. They could offer me 20% off of the gruppo that I desire, HOWEVER they will not take the installed gruppo back. Once installed, it is considered used. Makes sense. I just did not want to call and have them insulted from such a question. They will however let me switch saddles, of course having to pay the difference. I will keep the ultegra, try saddles, and upgrade wheels later.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

the wheels are the thing, man. pound for pound, and unless you have NO budget concerns whatsoever, to me they are the most common sense upgrage. best bang

i like easton, on s1 the aero 90's would be sweet


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was thinking something aero. Solvang is flat enough. Even something aero with a decent price will be lighter by about a pound I believe. I love to climb, because the reward is the descent :-D

The SRAM S60 wheelset has caught my eye. Once that time rolls around, I am sure I will be asking in the appropriate forum for advice. Much much to learn still. First I need the bike though, so very excited to get in a good workout.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah those sram wheels i have seen those...the footprint is f*ckkin sweet sweet sweet, bet they roll like a mother too

dude go get your bike tomorrow is gonna be a perfect day for a ride


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

So what does a mother roll like? 

I hope to pick up the bike tomorrow, but am unsure if i will have time yet.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Update:

Wanted to try a similar bike with different materials as possible. There was no S2 in stock in my size, so next was a Cervélo R3 (58cm). I admit, the carbon bike was smoooooth. Even so, the S1 still silently whispered in my ear ;-) If I could have, I would have walked out with the RS or R3. I figure getting in shape first with the cheaper bike first as I learn how I like a bike to feel and handle.

The shop honored 10% off the bike, 15% off of components, and 15% off of clothing. I did not want to break $2500 today if possible.

So today's damage? (but oh so fun!)
2010 Cervélo S1 Ultegra 6600: $1980
Lezyne Pen Guage: $19
Capo Tomba Jersey: $72
Capo Bib Short: $110
2 Cervélo water bottles: $12
Shimano PD-A520 SPD Pedal: $60

Did a short 10 mile ride when I got home. I am so very glad I bought appropriate attire. I am now VERY comfortable in the clothing. I forgot to buy socks DOH! I need to raise the seat post a touch I think, or bring the saddle back. My bum did get a touch sore in the short stint, I believe I need to get a fit asap. The shop quickly set it up, but said to take it home, get to know what my body does and does not like, and then they will do the complimentary fitting. The saddle is not bad, but I will end up trying the test/demo Fizik saddles out. I LOVE THE DROPS!!! Right now there are 20mm of spacers or so on the head tube, and I really feel like I want to drop the bars more. I bought a quick expanding nut so that I can experiment with drop before committing to epoxying the S1 top tube cover and cutting the stem(I do not know the term, sorry) 

Pedals? I am looking forward to wearing out my mtb shoes and getting a road shoe. In mtbing, I did not notice how much my foot slid in that shoe. On the road, the ball of my foot started to go numb. 

After tweaking the shifters even more so, I am now very satisfied with the Ultegra setup. I would however like less play before the brakes engage, but that is easy enough. I am going to swap front to rear brake lines so that the right hand engages front. 

I HAD to get SOME carbon, so I opted for some CF water bottle cages ;-) They have been in my LBS since I bought my MTB last year some time and I picked them up for quite the steal.

Pics to come soon. I doubt I will have buyers remorse. Thanks for the advice on here to those that contributed. I am very thankful. Now to go lose 5-10lbs and get that six pack! (I would be ok with a 4 pack ;-)


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rode again. Raised the seat post 1/4" inch, seat back a touch, and tilted darn near close to level now. I then slid my cleats 1cm back. Now I am very very comfortable. These MTB shoes just are not going to work for longer rides. 

Here are pics, the handle bar looks to be a funky position, but that is due to the camera height and angle. Have not tried lowering the stem yet.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice Bike, Congrats


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

man, that is a nice bike

you did well, brother. congratulations


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice bike! How much was tax for you? I get 15% student discount so that's pretty legit.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sales tax was just under $200 for the entire purchase. In Cali it can vary from city to city plus state tax; the state tax is 8.75%.

Took another ride today. I guess my body tensed up from last time as it was harder to stretch to the bars. It is now confirmed that I need to do crunches and situps ;-) I went the opposite way which I am able to go much faster due to the slight downhill grade. Going fast is SO very fun on this bike. I will have to practice my maneuverability, because I just am not confident moving the bike under me to quickly ride around a pine cone or such. I did inflate my tires to 120psi after confirming that the road is quite smooth. This made a HUGE difference I do believe in rolling resistance.

There were 2 guys ahead of me most of the way, and I wanted to draft, but am unsure of biking etiquette right now. I do know that roadies are much more sensitive to such issues  I caught up, but then they started pushing. I dunno, maybe to get away from the "aero bike" ;-)


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

most guys are really not gonna mind if you draft/hang off the back, just use some common sense, and attempt to be cool about it. cause yeah, assuming that an accomplished rider feels fine about using his energy to make your ride easier, usually makes for a "wtf" moment on the lead rider's behalf. my experience around a few is that good riders typically have specific goals and a purpose in mind, and have likely been training (painfully) to achieve those objectives out on the road. you need to be aware of that. the guy ahead may be serious, and a lot more serious than you are, about riding his bike for a purpose--in which you are not necessarily involved. your approach needs to take that, appropriately, into consideration. 

in addition, a good rider is going to be aware of the environment through which he is moving, including the landscape, other bikes and riders, obstacles in his path, obstacles not in his path, etc. he's only got so much energy, physical and mental, to devote to these observations and his reactions to them, and he's thinking constantly and making adjustments to maximize his performance yet keep the road safe for himself and other cyclists. you, by your impulsive and disorganized action, are not. which is why they wouldnt talk to you, mainly cause 1, they didnt know where the f*ck you were coming from, and, b, because your actions, from at least one perspective, scream hey look at me i am something of an inconsiderate prick. dont mind me, i'm just gonna use some of your hard earned energy to make my ride that much easier for a while, you werent really using that energy anyway. that's kinda how you come across with any drafting "by default" move. like i said, and on the one hand, not too cool, kinda passively prickish, some guys really get pissed off at it.

on the other hand, though, its really no biggie. i would say just remember if you are going to approach in a situation like that, approach steady and sure, not thrash thrash thrashing then, sweating and panting, latching on to "draft" behind riders ahead. then if you get up there comfortable, you can always say hello, most guys out there are pretty friendly and willling to bullshyt a little before, or while, they are getting loose..,_ then_ you can see what they are up to and if you can get down a little bit. no real worries. repeat, _attempt to be cool..._


and keep riding. your bike rocks...


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

It really just depends on the person. On the road I could care less so long as you are cool to chat with, but I'm basically going to ride the same ride I was doing anyway. I wouldn't hesitate to drop you.

Strangely, on the flipside, when I was mountain biking I hated meeting people out on the trails. I sort of loved the solo xc rides.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

rezenclowd3 said:


> I will have to practice my maneuverability, because I just am not confident moving the bike under me to quickly ride around a pine cone or such. I did inflate my tires to 120psi after confirming that the road is quite smooth. This made a HUGE difference I do believe in rolling resistance.
> 
> There were 2 guys ahead of me most of the way, and I wanted to draft, but am unsure of biking etiquette right now. I do know that roadies are much more sensitive )



Ummm.......brand new Cervelo.....not confident......NO, don't draft  

Nice bike, though! :thumbsup: 

**


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

One last update:

I am still very in love with the bike. I am aiming for a minimum of 50mi per week, but want to work my way up to 100mi per week should I have the time. Last week was 60mi. The fit is still very comfortable, but I am going to need to get that fit/setup very soon. I find the only thing I would like to upgrade currently is the saddle, and the brakes (or brake pad material). I can't tell if my FSA crank flexes or not yet, and the heavy wheelset benefits my workout right now.

I was finally able to ride with a buddy when he had the time, and I whooped on him ;-) Hehe, most likely due to me riding every day last week, and him only 2x last month.... was a leisurely 15mi ride, with some small uphill sections. I do want to find some hardcore uphills as gasping for breath and feeling the burn has a special place in my heart currently ;-) I felt I could have made a second loop of the 15mi route, however by then it was quite dark.

We were able to practice drafting with eachother, while not overly hard, I seem to be skitish when a car comes from behind. Not used to this from MTBing....Except when a jeep bombs down a double track blind corner with 1 side being a steep drop off, and me looking for the escape route :-D 

The S1 has me stoked to give it a whirl every day. I was able to ride on some Solvang rough roads, and the frame is quite compliant I do believe, but of course the stock saddle has quite a bit of padding, as do my shorts. 

I am fully convinced this was damn near the perfect choice for me currently within my budget, and location.


----------

